# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Man Wearing Tin Foil Hat Faces Firearm Raps

## Weston White

*Man Wearing Tin Foil Hat Faces Firearm Raps*

All the craziness aside, there are several interesting points to acknowledge about this incident:

DHS has detailed firearms information about individuals and is willing to pass it along to outside agencies.
DHS is enforcing local court orders--completely outside of its jurisdiction.
This man has yet to have been criminally convicted and is facing a mere assault charge that resulted in a complete loss of his firearms.
The police believe they can detain an individual based upon third-party information until they are granted a search warrant that is to be sustained solely upon that information--also the police have no problem using his statements against him to convict him of crimes without first providing him any Miranda warning, as clearly there were there surveilling him with the singular got of interrogating him.
The media goes out of its way to exaggerate stories involving firearms, tin-foil hats, caches of guns and ammo--which is to say about 3-4 guns and a a dozen boxes of bullets.
Such articles proffers zero consideration to the aspect of the "criminals" ability to provide for their own defense--as this nutter hat pointed out to the police.

----------

